# Wisconsin Homesteaders



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

How many in here are from Wisconsin and what part of the state are you from?

I am located about 30 miles north of Madison.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

We're here  South Central.


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm from central Wisconsin


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

half way between Green Bay and Minneapolis


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

idigpotatoes and i are 30 miles south of madison


----------



## PrairieOaks (Jan 22, 2009)

About an hour SW of Madison. Many similar folks in the area therefore lots of trading, barter and knowledge sharing.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

We're about 20 minutes south of Fond du Lac.


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

I know of at least five HTers including myself from Lafayette County, far SW corner of the state. We're one county east of the Mississippi (and Iowa) and just north of the Illinois state line. Thus the county west of Greencountypete, idigpotatoes and several others.

Peg


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yeah i know of a few other green county ht'rs we have met with but they can give their own names if they want to.

if anyone is interested in meeting there is a great music festival this weekend just south of madison well actually it is in madison but you have to drive into fitchburg to get to the gate then once in the park you are driving back north into madison this is right about were idigpotaotoes would tell me no one cares they just want to hear the music 

sugar maple traditional music festival , if your interested check out the web site 
http://sugarmaplefest.org/ for ticket and other info 
then get yourself to southtown drive and the beltline highway and follow my signs , i will have the signs out friday about noon but the music begins at 4 pm 4-10 friday 12-10 saturday there is camping and a campfire with more music, bring your insturment there is a jam tent blue grass , old time , creole , celtic , and more


ok sorry i am done hijacking the thread now


----------



## Mrrsteelers (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm north of Madison also, howdy neighbor.


----------



## Pyrenees (Oct 23, 2004)

I moved away 10+ years ago, but grew up in northern Portage county where my folks still live.


----------



## sde219 (May 19, 2010)

We are in Green County along the Rock County line.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

sde219 said:


> We are in Green County along the Rock County line.


welcome to HT good to see more from the county 
we are also along the rock county line.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Well I'm just an urban homesteader, but I'm over here in West Allis


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

Mrrsteelers said:


> I'm north of Madison also, howdy neighbor.


Are you in Columbia County?


----------



## FyredUp (May 22, 2010)

vigilant20 said:


> Well I'm just an urban homesteader, but I'm over here in West Allis


It isn't where you are located that matters...it is the mindset and willingness to try and be more self sufficient.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

An hour east of Madison. Glad to meet you all.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

Hey Vigilant... we lived in West Allis before moving to the country 5 years ago. Still have a bunch of family in that area.


----------



## Horsefly (Sep 17, 2009)

I am probably closest to PrincessFerf. Straight north, close to the UP.


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm not in Wisconsin, but only about 15 minutes from the state line...Poplar Grove, Illinois. And I have to agree with you, Fyredup, it's not the location, but the mindset!

Always glad to know more people in the area who are interested in self sufficiency, bartering, etc. And since some of you are south of Madison, near the border...thought I'd pipe up and say hi!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

We're about 1.5 hours south of the WI state line in Whiteside Co, IL

(and we have a Homesteading Weekend every year. For 2011, it will be the weekend of Father's Day)


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

FyredUp said:


> It isn't where you are located that matters...it is the mindset and willingness to try and be more self sufficient.


I have been following this thread, and was kinda wondering what the definition of "Homesteading" was being used.

So if " mindset and willingness to try and be more self sufficient", I guess I have been at unban homesteading in Kenosha county for many years.

Also have been building and working on "The Place" land and cabin in Crawford county, since 1989. Love the hill country.......

I have met a couple of HT'ers, and it does seem the "mindset" is what bring us togeather


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

We're about 40 miles West of Appleton, fifteen miles south of Waupaca.


----------



## SunnyJim (Oct 28, 2008)

Another 'Sconnie HT'er here. We're in Washington County near the Kettle Moraine.


----------



## LisaBug (Oct 13, 2002)

Florence County here! Can hear MI gun deer season. 

There's one other from here who frequents HT although not usually S&EP.

Lisa


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

SunnyJim, you must be close to us... we're in the Kettle Moraine. Like hunter63 said, "love the hill country"!


----------



## 4sam (Jun 8, 2006)

Northern Wisconsin - Price County


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

SW corner of WI - Lafayette County. Peg, we have got to meet one of these days!


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

Green county here too!!!
We're on the Sugar river.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I think someone with alot of time on their hands should make a big HT bulletine board country map, and put a push pin in where everyone lives.>Thanks marc


----------



## lisa's garden (Apr 1, 2010)

springvalley said:


> I think someone with alot of time on their hands should make a big HT bulletine board country map, and put a push pin in where everyone lives.>Thanks marc


Who has that much time, with all the interesting posts to read?

Spring Valley, do you sell Jersey milk? If so, whereabouts in IL are you?


----------



## greif (May 31, 2009)

between green bay and appleton

gary


----------



## travlnusa (Dec 12, 2004)

NW part of the state, zip 54013


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Dunn county for the last 21 years, but grew up in Grant County, and homesteaded in Monroe county for 12 years.


----------



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow I had no idea there were so many of us! Too cool


----------



## buttersmom (Nov 24, 2009)

"new" here lol rediscovered my membership 

Lived in Madison basically my whole life. Just moved to Plain - Sauk Cty in July - LOVIN the country (including the snakes). Renting a lower-level walkout of landlords house on multiple acres (we have horses in the front yard)!


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

Iron county,4 miles south of lake Superior.


----------



## elizaloo (Jul 5, 2010)

North of Madison - Portage area


----------

